# Recessive Manx in the UK?



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Just been reading through the very long thread about importing from the UK  a belated congrats to everyone who got lovely mice out of it, I never realised how lucky this country is when it comes to mice!

One thing we don't seem to have, though, is Manx. If I understand things correctly? At the very least, no recessive Manx. Has anyone ever thought about importing recessive Manx from Australia to the UK? I have no idea what that would be like, especially considering how far away that is, I was just wondering if it's come up before and I've missed it!

I personally think there could be a market for them as pets, because a lot of people are put off of pet mice by their tails, and Manx mice don't look too far removed from hamsters - the added benefits being the fact that females can live together, and they generally seem to require less space than hamsters. But I could be wrong, just musing 

Really, I'm just curious about it!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It would cost thousands of pounds and if the mice fly direct to the UK they have to do 6 months in quarantine I believe. It is probably possible, but difficult.


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, at that price/time I suppose no one's attempted it or thought about it before?

Hopefully one day it will be more of a possibility


----------

